# Player expectations: Amare Stoudemire



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

What do you expect to see from STAT next season?








2004-2005 Stats
26.0 PPG
8.9 RPG
1.63 BPG​ I'll go with:

28.5 PPG
9.5 RPG
1.75 BPG

i'm expecting a bit more improvement on the boards, but not a huge amount, what with marion, amare and KT there contending on the glass...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good job on these. I can agree with that. I don't think anyone would be surprised if he scored 30+ a game though so. Not saying he will. Also, may say his rpg can get up 10, even it's just .5 away from yours.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

thanks, man...
yeah, i wouldnt be surprised to see that either, and in fact i would LOVE it if it happened haha...i'd love to see 32 ppg 11 rpg, but i'm stickin with what i put earlier


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah good job on these. I expect a huge year from Amare.

30 points
10 boards
4 assists
2 blocks


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Yeah good job on these. I expect a huge year from Amare.
> 
> 30 points
> 10 boards
> ...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

amare could blow up. particularly with extra shots available with jj and q gone. but teams may also collapse on him more now. so i think his assist numbers will go up (but not drastically, he's never been a particularly good passer).

29 pts
10 rebs
3 assists
1.75 blocks
and his turnovers are going to increase significantly (unfortunately)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

STAT

PPG - 30
RPG - 10 (I want to see him be more aggresive rebounder)
APG - 2.5
BPG - 1.7
SPG - 1

I think Amare could easily average 30 points this year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He should be battling with AI, Kobe, and LeBron as the league's leading scorer. Getting 30-11 with Phoenix winning the Pacific puts him as a serious MVP canidate.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> STAT
> 
> I think Amare could easily average 30 points this year.


That seems to the general consensus.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

31 PPG / 10 RPG / 2 BPG

Pretty much dominance playing at the center position.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

First team All-NBA.
Finals MVP.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

There is going to be so much changed in the Suns offense, it is really hard to predict stats. The problem is that these stats don't measure what is important - wins. In any case, there are several factors to consider:

More Rebounders - Last season Amare played on a front line where he grabbed 8.9 rpg, Marion grabbed 11.3 rpg, and Richardson grabbed 6.1 rpg. Marion will return to SF and the Suns are adding a guy who averaged 10.4 rpg. The result is that Amare may become a vastly better rebounder and still not get huge increase in his rebounding stats. 

Points/Assists - Amare attracted a lot of defensive attention last season. This year he will get more. This means his ability to pass out of the double team will be decisive. Supposedly Amare is working on his low post moves including a jump hook and using his left hand, so the double will come from the guy guarding KT. I expect Amare's assists to jump faster than his points.

Blocks - I expect Amare to become an elite shot blocker this season. Like most leapers, he is much better getting blocks from the weak side than from the strong side. With KT and Grant taking the strong side, Amare will be free to go for the ball.


----------



## bench5 (Aug 30, 2005)

29.5 Ppg
10.5 Rpg
4 Bpg


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Yeah good job on these. I expect a huge year from Amare.
> 
> 30 points
> 10 boards
> ...


Thats what im saying. Ithink he wont average 30 ppg i think about 27 ppg. I also think he will almost average 3 blocks a game


----------

